# Warmachine Kador WIP



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Not sure if this is the section fo this or not but I picked up the Khador battlegroup recently. As soon as I saw the models my bits box cried out to me, the privateer models are just so.... bland. 

Here are the results.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nicely done.
When I read the first couple of lines I was a bit worried that it would be overdone, but you have kept a nice balance to the minis and it works very well indeed.

How are you intending to paint them?

On a side note its the first time I have had a good look at any of the plastic minis for Warmachine, they are not bad at all.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Woot, another WM log, even if it is those damn bear lovers


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

To be honest I know jack all about war-machine fluff but after having built close to 500k+ in warhammer minis of various types over the past 12 years it seemed like time to branch out a bit. 

I'm debating painting them white rather than the traditional red however.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Todeswind said:


> To be honest I know jack all about war-machine fluff but after having built close to 500k+ in warhammer minis of various types over the past 12 years it seemed like time to branch out a bit.
> 
> I'm debating painting them white rather than the traditional red however.


Sounds very interesting. 

The traditional colours for the factions look nice enough, but some of the most visually striking paintwork I've seen for PP minis have been completely different from the PP standard, that a lot of players seem to stick to. I can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

The Wraithlord said:


> Woot, another WM log, even if it is those damn bear lovers


Hey now, bears are cool. We're not like you necro's 

On another note, this is SUPER creative. I love it! As a Khador person myself, I really like the way you are going with this. The Old Witch's fluff would be great for these kind of conversions.


----------

